# Is it ok to ride after a bee sting?



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Got stung by a bee while riding on Sunday.
It went through my shorts and only felt like it barely went through my skin.
Yesterday I noticed it swelled up more than I expected.
I have been icing it which helps.
Was going to do a short ride tonight unless that might make it worse?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> Got stung by a bee while riding on Sunday.
> It went through my shorts and only felt like it barely went through my skin.
> Yesterday I noticed it swelled up more than I expected.
> I have been icing it which helps.
> Was going to do a short ride tonight unless that might make it worse?


That's the sort of question you'd ask a doctor.

If it's swelling up more that than you'd expect, you might be having an alergic reaction to the sting. It could also be infected.

I'd be more interested in seeing a dr that doing a ride. But that's just me.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

I say, if you feel like riding - ride. If you're concerned about ill effects mid-ride, map out a ride that is easy to divert home from, or pick a short cicuit close to home and do it multiple times, crit style.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

jnbrown said:


> Got stung by a bee while riding on Sunday.
> It went through my shorts and only felt like it barely went through my skin.
> Yesterday I noticed it swelled up more than I expected.
> I have been icing it which helps.
> Was going to do a short ride tonight unless that might make it worse?


So you have swelling in your shorts?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Unless you're allergic, I say take an ibuprofin and ride.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

...or a benadryl


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

I get stung all the time while riding. I just keep riding.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

If you're a man like me, you'd eat the bee. 
- Jens Voigt


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I tried eating a bee once but it stung my tongue, for that reason alone I try to avoid snacking on bees. My tongue developed a small bump, but I rode on.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I got stung in the bicep while riding about a week ago. It was more startling than anything. I kept riding.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor. I just play one on the internet.

You shouldn't ride immediatly after a sting. Even if not very alergic, you can still have reactions and elevated heart rate from the venom. Which wouldn't be good if you're heart is already elevated. 

It's 2 days later. You're obviously not very alergic. Take benadryl not ibuprofin. I'd take it easy though and stay close to home.

My ex wife was very alergic. One time we were at a fair and she got stung. I went to the car to get her inhaler to help her breathing, as she wasn't so bad at the time. On my way back, there was an ambulance entering the fairground with sirens on. I knew exactly where it was going. Afterwards, she didn't remember anything between getting stung and waking up in the hospital. Even though she was awake and talking the entire time.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Maybe ride to the doctors if you're concerned


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was stung in the chest during a MTB ride and decided to call it quits. The sting was painful and was swollen up larger than anticipated by the time I got to the car. I didn’t ride for a few days just to be on the safe side.. .. Be smart about it… take a day or two to listen to your body…


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Samadhi said:


> That's the sort of question you'd ask a doctor.
> 
> If it's swelling up more that than you'd expect, you might be having an alergic reaction to the sting. It could also be infected.
> 
> I'd be more interested in seeing a dr that doing a ride. But that's just me.


You should talk with a doctor to determine if you should have an allergy test. A severe reaction to a sting may be the result of a build-up over a lifetime of stings. If you have unusual swelling, your next sting might cause a systemic reaction. Happened to me for the first time when I turned 50 . . . and I nearly died. Prior to then, the occasional sting would cause only localized reactions. At 50 I was stung while riding and this time I had a system-wide reaction. It started with numerous physical symptoms and ended with an ambulance, emergency room and hospital admission.

So if your sting produced a reaction "more than [you] expected," at a minimum you should check with a doctor. You may be developing a potentially dangerous allergic reaction to stings. The last thing you want is to be a long way from home and go into an anaphylactic shock without having an epi pen with you.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rgordin said:


> A severe reaction to a sting may be the result of a build-up over a lifetime of stings. If you have unusual swelling, your next sting might cause a systemic reaction. Happened to me for the first time when I turned 50 . . . and I nearly died. Prior to then, the occasional sting would cause only localized reactions. At 50 I was stung while riding and this time I had a system-wide reaction. It started with numerous physical symptoms and ended with an ambulance, emergency room and hospital admission.


This is a good point, which is why I mentioned above that you shouldn't ride immediately after a sting. Take a few minutes to make sure you're ok. Each sting is typically worse than the last.

I was stung a few times as a kid (who wasn't?) but never had any reactions at all. Then I went many years without a sting. About 10yrs ago (early 30's) I was stung. Within moments my heart started racing and I felt light headed. That was a feeling I never had before. It got better after a few minutes but my heart rate was elevated for a little while.


----------



## vtecgreen (May 3, 2012)

I was stung on the back of the knee while riding a few weeks back ( squeezed the bee while pedaling). Kept on riding... Although I know I'm not allergic so..


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... once took a hornet up a nare... It wasn't a Q of allergies... but of shear star seeing, pain. It took me about 15 to 20 minutes to get up and prolly another 10 to get underway again... then spend the next few days trying to keep my nose from touching ANYTHING.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

i have been stung by bees only a few times while riding and the very worst was on top of my head. I was desending at about 35 MPH and the bee entered one of the vents in my helmet. I could feel it moving around but it managed to sting before I could come to a stop. If anyone was watching I am sure they wondered why I ripped off my helmet so quickly. Most painful bee sting I have ever experienced and makes me think I should shop for a helmet with a mesh liner.

A bee sting should be painful for only a few minutes with minimal swelling in the area of the sting. If pain or swelling persists, see a doctor.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

stumpbumper said:


> A bee sting should be painful for only *a few minutes *with minimal swelling in the area of the sting.


Not according to the Mayo Clinic. Bee stings: Symptoms - MayoClinic.com

Most of the time, signs and symptoms of a bee sting are minor and include: 
Instant, sharp burning pain at the sting site
A red welt at the sting area
A small, white spot where the stinger punctured the skin
Slight swelling around the sting area
In most people, swelling and pain *go away within a few hours*.

About 10 percent of people who get stung by a bee or other insect have a bit stronger reaction (large local reaction), with signs and symptoms such as: 
Extreme redness
Swelling at the site of the sting that gradually enlarges over *the next day or two*
Large local reactions tend to resolve over *five to 10 days*.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

tlg said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor. I just play one on the internet.
> 
> You shouldn't ride immediatly after a sting. Even if not very alergic, you can still have reactions and elevated heart rate from the venom. Which wouldn't be good if you're heart is already elevated.
> 
> It's 2 days later. You're obviously not very alergic. Take benadryl not ibuprofin. I'd take it easy though and stay close to home.


If he takes benadryl, at least the American version that uses diphenhydramine, I doubt he should be riding while under the influence since it's a sedative and can have a lot of additional side effects that could impair judgement and reaction time.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

I was stung in the neck a little over a week ago and kept on riding; however, I was only about mile from my destination. Fortunately I only had the typical minor bee sting reaction.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

As long as you're not allergic, you should be fine. I'm generally fine after a string or two. The worst was being stung on the kneecap by a wasp. That was a long and painful 10 miles home.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jta said:


> If you're a man like me, you'd eat the bee.
> - Jens Voigt


This.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Ended up riding about 30 miles and it was fine.
In fact I felt stronger than normal, maybe the sting helped somehow.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Chuck Norris stings the Bee... by punching it!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

nate said:


> If he takes benadryl, at least the American version that uses diphenhydramine, I doubt he should be riding while under the influence since it's a sedative and can have a lot of additional side effects that could impair judgement and reaction time.


Benadryl isn't that much of a sedative. It's safe to use while driving. 

BENADRYL® Allergy Dye-Free Liqui-Gels | Allergy Symptom Relief
When using this product
marked drowsiness may occur
avoid alcoholic drinks
alcohol, sedatives, and tranquilizers may increase drowsiness
be careful when driving a motor vehicle or operating machinery
excitability may occur, especially in children


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Bee careful.

For most people, there's no problem riding after a bee sting. For others, they'll drop dead.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> Ended up riding about 30 miles and it was fine.
> In fact I felt stronger than normal, maybe the sting helped somehow.


If you were suffering from anaphylaxis, or anapyhlactic shock, you would have never made it home the day you were stung. :wink:

Serious allergic reactions to insect stings are typically rapid in onset, and require immediate medical attention. If you know that you're allergic to bee/wasp/hornet venom, carry an epi-pen with you in a jersey pocket. Stick yourself in the meat of your thigh, then get to a hospital ASAP.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*varies among individual*

I use to be allergic when i was a kid and went for a long time w/ out getting stung. 30 plus years later I got stung 2 years ago on the chest and didn't have any affect. Last year got stung, on the chest again, and still nothing. I took picture of the bugger in case i had to go the ER to ID the killer. I'm sure it has a lot to do w/ the kind of bee too.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tlg said:


> Benadryl isn't that much of a sedative. It's safe to use while driving.
> 
> BENADRYL® Allergy Dye-Free Liqui-Gels | Allergy Symptom Relief
> When using this product
> ...


Side effects may vary person to person. Benadryl leaves me very zonked.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Bee careful.
> 
> For most people, there's no problem riding after a bee sting. For others, they'll drop dead.


Yeah, and it can be a long time after the sting before death comes. There was this old fellow who lived just down the street when I was a kid who was stung by a bumble bee. Thirty-seven years later at the age of 92, he suddenly dropped dead.

Had to have been that darned killer bumble bee.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

I think if you had any kind of allergic response to the sting, it would have manifested itself long before you wrote your post.

I'd go out and ride and dare any bee to sting you again.


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

i got stung by a bee in the inside of my mouth. hurt like hell but i came on riding


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

tlg said:


> Benadryl isn't that much of a sedative. It's safe to use while driving.


*Public Service Announcement*: Diphenhydramine is the sole active ingredient in Benadryl, the only active ingredient in Simply Sleep and Unisom, and is found in Tylenol PM. The language the manufacturer used was pretty weak, but that doesn't make it universally safe to ride/drive while using Benadryl. Not to say it can't be done, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone, and would not start a long ride with someone I know had just taken a Benadryl.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been stung while riding several times. The latest was just before a ride. A bumblebee flew in my truck undetected and landed in my lap. I put my hand in my lap and got stung in the pinky. Luckily I was on a dirt road with no traffic so I was able to immediately stop, get out of the truck, and get the bee off me.

I am not allergic, so the pain soon disappeared after a few miles of riding. I think the endorphins helped.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

If you are that worried go see the doctor. Otherwise keep riding as you do usually.


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

Same thing happened to me mid-ride, got stung in the upper thigh/quads. Should be OK if you don't have a severe allergic reaction to bee stings.

I did notice more swelling than usual, but I imagine that is just from the increased blood circulation during exercise which could have spread the venom more.


----------



## Stepan (Feb 7, 2003)

Something fast and buzzing hit my shoulder. I turned my head and swatted it off.
Turned my head forward and another one of those buzzy things got me in my lip.
Dang that hurt, not sure what it was. Lipped started to swell a little.
So what do I do? Turn around and head for home? I am not allergic to anything....
Just kept on riding....


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I got zapped 3 times today right under the right armpit. It stung so bad I bellered out loud like a stuck pig. The bee got in under my jersey and worked his way down. I smashed him and shook him out the bottom of my jersey.
I did feel a bit flighty and experience an increase in heart rate, so I slowed down and finished the ride. I did alter my way home to an area that had cell service in favor of the intended route, but I lived.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> Ended up riding about 30 miles and it was fine.
> In fact I felt stronger than normal, maybe the sting helped somehow.


Anyone else read this and think: that's how Spiderman got started?...


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Eeeh.... i got stung by a bee , can I walk. It is just a bee... If you are not allergic what is the big deal. Take days off? It is not a shark bite


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

WAZCO said:


> I use to be allergic when i was a kid and went for a long time w/ out getting stung. 30 plus years later I got stung 2 years ago on the chest and didn't have any affect. Last year got stung, on the chest again, and still nothing. I took picture of the bugger in case i had to go the ER to ID the killer. I'm sure it has a lot to do w/ the kind of bee too.


the kind of bee? no, what happen your body chemistry changed, probably at puberty, but whenever it changed and now your no longer allergic. I use to as a kid eat strawberry's like crazy, but after puberty I can't eat them at all or the shitz will happen. I've known people who were allergic to poison oak and ivy, puberty came along and those weeds never bothered them again; I also knew people that the reversed happened; in my case I never was allergic to those weeds. Your body chemistry changes and when those changes occur sometimes odd things happen.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Bee can't sting you 3 times. Stinger stays where it's put the first time, and the bee ultimately dies. It's always a suicide response for them. Wasps can be repeat offenders. Wasp maybe? Ouch!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> Bee can't sting you 3 times. Stinger stays where it's put the first time, and the bee ultimately dies. It's always a suicide response for them. Wasps can be repeat offenders. Wasp maybe? Ouch!


Which is why a bee will only sting as a last resort defensive mechanism. Bumblebees and American honey bees aren't that aggressive. I'm not that experienced with African (killer) bees, just glad that they haven't come this far north. I've only been stung by one bumblebee in my life, and that was because I sat on it. 

Wasps and hornets both can give multiple stings. Yellowjackets are the worst of the wasps when it comes to aggressiveness---especially in late summer and early fall. Paper wasps, in my experience, are much less aggressive and usually sting only in defense of the hive. I had a nest of white faced hornets under the eaves of my house a couple of summers ago. It was fascinating to watch them come and go from a distance, but if you started getting too close to the hive, they'd let you know it. Couple of steps back and they stopped buzzing by again. I didn't have the nest removed because, it seems, their favorite snack is yellowjackets, and I hate those effers. Except for one wasp and one bee sting, every other sting Ive ever had---and I got stung a lot in my life---has been from a yellowjacket.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

froze said:


> the kind of bee? no, what happen your body chemistry changed, probably at puberty, but whenever it changed and now your no longer allergic. I use to as a kid eat strawberry's like crazy, but after puberty I can't eat them at all or the shitz will happen. I've known people who were allergic to poison oak and ivy, puberty came along and those weeds never bothered them again; I also knew people that the reversed happened; in my case I never was allergic to those weeds. Your body chemistry changes and when those changes occur sometimes odd things happen.


I thought it may has something do with growing out of it or body chemistry changes but don't certain bee's have different venom/stingers? Thanks for clarification!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

nOOky said:


> I got zapped 3 times today right under the right armpit. It stung so bad I bellered out loud like a stuck pig. The bee got in under my jersey and worked his way down. I smashed him and shook him out the bottom of my jersey.
> I did feel a bit flighty and experience an increase in heart rate, so I slowed down and finished the ride. I did alter my way home to an area that had cell service in favor of the intended route, but I lived.


You must be thin-skinned.


> Although it is widely believed that a worker honey bee can sting only once, this is a partial misconception: although the stinger is in fact barbed so that it lodges in the victim's skin, tearing loose from the bee's abdomen and leading to its death in minutes, this only happens if the skin of the victim is sufficiently thick, such as a mammal's. Honey bees are the only hymenoptera with a strongly barbed sting, though yellow jackets and some other wasps have small barbs.


----------



## Goldeneye83 (Jul 12, 2012)

wikipedia. It's like Webmd but instead of being posted by a doctor its posted by god knows who... wait, maybe that won't help...


----------

